# se rendre compte que



## Leanne-

bonjour,Je suis vraiment faché avec la concordance des temps en Espagnol et j'aimerais savoir comment vous traduiriez ceci:
"Je me rend compte que le plus loin ou je soit aller est ..."
Muchas gracias


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,



Leanne- said:


> "Je me rend*s* compte que le plus loin o*ù* je soi*s* all*é *est ..."


 
Y ¿Qué propones?


----------



## Leanne-

= S fachée avec le francais aussi. 
Me doy cuenta que lo mas lejos donde estuve fue... 
est-ce correct? 
Merci


----------



## soy-yo

Hola, 

Mi intento :

Me doy cuenta *de* que lo más lejos *a*donde fui fue (parece raro ¿no?)

Espera otra propuesta.


----------



## samikahan

soy-yo said:


> Hola,
> 
> Mi intento :
> 
> Me doy cuenta *de* que lo más lejos *a*donde fui fue (parece raro ¿no?)
> 
> Espera otra propuesta.


 
Quizas el subjonctif de estar: este, fue...


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

No hay ninguna razón para poner un subjuntivo, pero para evitar el "fui fue", podemos cambiar el verbo "ir" por "estar" :

"Me doy cuenta *de* que lo más lejos *donde estuve *fue "


----------



## yserien

Me estoy dando cuenta de que lo más lejos donde yo estuve fue......


----------



## -CoLoRBLiND-

¡Hola a todos!

Quería hacer una preguntilla práctica: ¿cuál es la expresión equivalente a *"darse cuenta"* que os resulte más fácil de decir en francés? Porque es algo que digo mucho al hablar pero _"je me suis rendu compte"_ me resulta difícil de pronunciar de forma fluida y _"je me suis aperçu"_ no sé por qué pero no me viene nunca a la cabeza. Tambien me sirven expresiones del argot y las agradecería.

Por otro lado, ¿qué se dice a continuación de estas dos expresiones?
je me suis rendu compte.... *de qu'*il est parti? / *qu*'il est parti?
Me suena más "francés" la segunda opción, pero quisiera asegurarme.

Merci bien a tous!


----------



## Ulvova Peili

oui, c'est ca, je me suis rendue compte qu'il était parti, pas besoin de DE


----------



## -CoLoRBLiND-

Muchas gracias por la aclaración.

¿Alguna sugerencia para la primera pregunta?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

-CoLoRBLiND- said:


> Muchas gracias por la aclaración.
> 
> ¿Alguna sugerencia para la primera pregunta?



El equivalente de *darse cuenta* es se *rendre compte*.


----------



## -CoLoRBLiND-

Víctor Pérez said:


> El equivalente de *darse cuenta* es se *rendre compte*.




 Gracias por responder, pero no estaba buscando el significado. Seguramente no me he explicado bien, pero buscaba expresiones que equivalgan a *darse cuenta* pero que sean fáciles de pronunciar, más breves, etc. Quizás no se entienda porque parece una tonteria, pero me muevo en ambiente universitario y quiero "familiarizar" un poco mi francés.

Estaba pensando en expresiones que en español serían, por ej.: _lo he pillado, ya me he enterado, ya lo cojo, capisco (q se usa a veces de broma), ¡que ya!, etc_. Sé que son muchas expresiones con traducciones distintas, pero sólo pregunto por las expresiones familiares que se os ocurran en ese sentido.

Un ejemplo concreto: después de muchas repeticiones ¿cómo puedo decir "¡que ya me he enterado!" o "¡que ya me doy cuenta!" ?  

 Siento la confusión y espero vuestras sugerencias. Merci d'avance!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Puedes decir:

-* OK, j'ai pigé!
- Compris!
- Bien reçu!
*
(¿a que ahora sí que me he enterado? )


----------



## -CoLoRBLiND-

Víctor Pérez said:


> Puedes decir:
> 
> -* OK, j'ai pigé!
> - Compris!
> - Bien reçu!
> *
> (¿a que ahora sí que me he enterado? )



 ¡Ahora si que si! Nickel! jeje. Merci bien!


----------



## fragnol123

Una última expresión familiar, que significa "darse cuenta" (utilizada sobretodo en negativo) : "ne pas percuter qqch" o "ne pas percuter que...". Eso sí, es muy familiar, ni se te ocurra utilizarla por escrito, sobretodo en la universidad. Espero que te sirva.


----------



## gonlezza

Hola a todos,
Tengo siempre dudas con todos estos verbos que en casos determinados parecen significar lo mismo en español (darse cuenta).He visto varios hilos pero no acabo de entender cuándo se emplean unos u otros.
Además me gustaría saber si en fórmulas como la que pongo significaría los mismo cada uno de ellos, siempre entendiendo el "darse cuenta": ¿usted se ha dado cuenta de...?, por ejemplo.

Avez vous apercevez / aperçoit ??? / 
Avez vous réalisé de... (Éste lo he oído muchas veces, y particularmente quisiera utilizarlo con este sentido. Pero buscando en google, aparece su significado de "realizar")
Y la más difícil para mí: Vous Avez vous rendu compte de... (fatal, ¿verdad?)

¿Alguien me lo podría aclaran un poquito?

Merci d'avance à tous !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

gonlezza said:


> Además me gustaría saber si en fórmulas como la que pongo significaría los mismo cada uno de ellos, siempre entendiendo el "darse cuenta": ¿usted se ha dado cuenta de...?, por ejemplo.
> 
> Avez vous apercevez / aperçoit ??? /
> Avez vous réalisé de... (Éste lo he oído muchas veces, y particularmente quisiera utilizarlo con este sentido. Pero buscando en google, aparece su significado de "realizar")
> Y la más difícil para mí: Vous Avez vous rendu compte de... (fatal, ¿verdad?)



- vous êtes-vous aperçu qu'il fait nuit?
- vous êtes-vous rendu compte qu'il pleut?
- avez-vous réalisé qu'il est très tard?

*Réaliser*, además de realizar, crear, también se usa para indicar que se toma conciencia de algo: *je réalise que j'ai pris du poids*.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


gonlezza said:


> Vous Avez vous rendu compte de...


Recuerda : fijarse en la naturaleza del verbo.
Existe el verbo:
- rendre compte de (transitivo indirecto):


> Présenter un rapport détaillé, spécialement à une autorité supérieure pour l'informer, se justifier auprès d'elle.


Y en efecto el pasado compuesto ( = pretérito perfecto) se construye con el auxiliar  *avoir*. Tu frase es correcta gramaticalmente pero no corresponde al caso que nos ocupa. Significa: ¿dio cuentas de ... / informó de...?

Y el mismo verbo en forma pronominal reflexiva:





> _Emploi pronom. réfl._ _Se rendre compte._ Remarquer, comprendre, s'apercevoir.


Source
- se rendre compte de que en francés hace el pasado compuesto ( = pretérito perfecto) con el auxiliar *être*.

Como puedes ver el lo mismo que en español en cuanto al matiz semántico: dar cuenta y darse cuenta.  Para el francés solo tienes que recordar que los pronominales reflexivo se construyen con *être *en pretérito perfecto.
Ejemplos:
- j'*ai* peigné les cheveux de ma fille / je me suis peignée 
- j'*ai* conduit la voiture / je me *suis *conduite comme une gourde

Au revoir hasta luego


----------



## gonlezza

(Qué complicado es, Señor...)
Muchísimas gracias a los dos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Javier Fdez. Collantes

-CoLoRBLiND- said:


> ¡Ahora si que si! Nickel! jeje. Merci bien!


 
Un verbo muy fácil es, como te han dicho abajo, "réaliser". Significa "darse cuenta de", y bueno, no es muy correcto porque viene del inglés, pero decirse, se dice. A una mala, si te trabas al hablar... Un saludo,

Javi


----------



## Nanon

Además de todas las sugerencias anteriores, también sirve el verbo "voir":

- Vous avez vu qu'il fait nuit / qu'il pleut / qu'il est très tard ?
- Tu as vu que tu as une tache sur ton pantalon ?
- J'ai vu que tu n'avais pas réagi. 

Tal vez sea aún más fácil. Tu as capté ?


----------



## isisoyyo

Bonjour!

Je voudrais savoir si l'on doit utiliser l'indicatif ou le subjonctif quand on utilise "se rendre compte de" à la forme négative.

Par exemple:
L'antiquaire ne se rend pas compte qu'il A FAIT une mauvaise affaire.
ou
L'antiquaire ne se rend pas compte qu'il AIT FAIT une mauvaise affaire.

Merci d'avance
Isi


----------



## dredi

Bonjour Isisoyyo,
On utilise dans ce cas l'indicatif: "L'antiquaire ne se rend pas compte qu'il a fait une mauvaise affaire."


----------



## remylad

Bonjour tout le monde   J'aurais une phrase à dire en espagnol mais je ne suis pas sûr.

Je souhaite dire : 

Même si j'ai déjà pensé à partir hors de France, je me suis rendu compte que ce n'était pas facile. 

J'ai mis :  Aunque he ya pensado a dejar Francia, me doy cuenta que no estaba fàcil. 

Je ne suis pas sûr pour le déjà -> ya   et pour se rendre compte... Merci de m'aider


----------



## ninitacam

Hola,

Yo diría:

Aunque ya he pensado en irme de Francia, me he dado cuenta de que no era fácil.

Saludos


----------



## yserien

......y me  he dado cuenta.
.....he caido en la cuenta.
Pensándolo bien...
Aunque ya había pensado irme de Francia, me he dado cuenta que no es tan fácil.


----------



## remylad

merci bien


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

En espagnol l'auxiliaire ne peut *jamais* être séparé de son verbe conjugué .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola Cintia. 
Creo que en algunas ocasiones puede hacerse y hasta queda elegante, quizá demasiado...
Se me ocurre: "¿Has _ciertamente _dicho eso?"
                     "Han, muy sigilosamente, rodeado la fortaleza".
Creo que la idea es, a través del adverbio o construcción adverbial que se intercala, hacer un énfasis especial en lo que se quiere decir.
Sin embargo, en el caso del "ya" del que se trata aquí, comparto: no queda bien ponerlo allí.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola León:

Es lo que me enseñaron y ciertamente nunca vi las construcciones que propones pero esto es tema del foro ES... con lo cual suprimiré mi mensaje.

Un beso.
Martine


----------



## yserien

Coincido con Leon Izquierdo, a veces, si el contexto lo permite, se pueden transgredir las normas bajo la responsabilidad del autor, pero en este caso ("ya"
está fuera de lugar.


----------



## agataz1987

what does it mean? ¿Qué significa *se rendre compte*?

Thank you in advance Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Pohana

agataz1987 said:


> what does it mean? se rendre compte
> 
> Thank you in advance


Bonjour Agata :

   Si tu veux une réponse en anglais t'est pas bien tombé(e)  , en espagnol cela veut dire _darse cuenta._ 

À +
Pohana


----------



## luna3228

Hola!,

Tengo una duda sobre la traducción de esta frase: 

_Rends-toi compte de ta situation si cela t’arrivait!_

No sé si tengo que traducir lo así: 

imagínate tu situación si te ocurriera/ ocurria(ind/subj)? o con "dáte cuenta" ..

Gracias por vuestra ayuda,


----------



## VRF

Hola Luna:

efectivamente yo entiendo que en este contexto "rends-toi compte" debe traducirse por "imagínate".

Et oui, tu dois utiliser le subjonctif puisqu'il s'agit d'un fait hypothétique.

*"Imagínate la situación si eso te ocurriera/ocurriese (a tí)"*


----------



## luna3228

Muchas por aclarar mi duda.  Saludos


----------



## Gévy

VRF said:


> *"Imagínate la situación si eso te ocurriera/ocurriese (a *tí* ti)"*


 Ti : no lleva acento. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

